# ATO: Help with staying on top of your cash flow



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:






Page not found | Australian Taxation Office







www.ato.gov.au





*Help with staying on top of your cash flow*










*8 September 2021*

During these challenging times, it’s more important than ever to stay on top of your cash flow. Cash flow is crucial to meeting your business's financial commitments and remaining viable.

You can get support with managing your cash flow from your tax professional or business adviser. They can step you through the digital Cash Flow Coaching Kit.

The kit contains easy-to-use tools for small businesses of all types at any stage of the business lifecycle. It's particularly helpful in times of financial stress.

There are four cash flow fundamentals covered in the kit that are vital to good business cash flow.

Every small business owner should consider:

Am I trading profitably?
Have I put enough money aside to meet my regular financial commitments?
Does my business have enough to spend on myself and pay others?
Is my business improving its financial position year-on-year?

Talk to your tax professional or business adviser about the Cash Flow Coaching Kit today.

*See also:*

Cash Flow Coaching Kit


----------

